# BF1942 Dedicated Server (CD and Origin)



## Hassan786 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was reading over the BF1942 server FAQ or Origin and it said that players with the original CD version could not play on the same servers as players with the Origin version and vice versa. 

I happened to notice several servers on GameTracker their servers accept both sources, but I haven't been able to find any information how to do this myself.

I would appreciate some help to get pointed in the right direction







..

So in easy words...
I want to make a server which may support both CD and Origin.. 

thank you :flowers:


----------



## Hassan786 (Jan 6, 2012)

Please Help me...
No one is here who can guide me on this??


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know. Please be patient. If there's someone who can help they may not have been on yet.


----------



## Hassan786 (Jan 6, 2012)

ahhh.... OK Sir! waiting for a good reply...


----------



## ecross (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Hassan786, 

If you haven't already, please have a look at the following article.

https://help.ea.com/article/How-do-I-setup-my-own-dedicated-Battlefield-1942-server


----------



## Hassan786 (Jan 6, 2012)

It didn't help... But Anyways Thanks.
I know how to setup a server and how to open ports... But the problem is that I want a server which supports both origin and CD game.


----------

